# What's the temperature where you are?



## Itullian

52F here in So Cal right now.


----------



## ahammel

Somewhere around -5C here in Vancouver. Unusually cold for December.

What's 52F in civilized units?


----------



## boarderaholic

Currently about -29*C in Edmonton right now.


----------



## ahammel

boarderaholic said:


> Currently about -29*C in Edmonton right now.


Could be worse. It got to -60 one day when I lived there.


----------



## PetrB

ahammel said:


> Somewhere around -5C here in Vancouver. Unusually cold for December.
> 
> What's 52F in civilized units?


http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm

52F - 11.1111C

Chicago here:
16F / -9C

Wind off Lake Michigan, "priceless" -- combined with the humidity at 62%, wind-chill factors are more the reality here than the mere temp numbers.

That wind is locally known as "the Hawk," because it feels like razors slicing your face off. It is not for the frail or faint of heart.





Folk who move here from Minnesota (and Canada) are astonished at how bone-marrow penetrating the cold here is, their much lower winter temps being dry by comparison.


----------



## Tristan

47 degrees F (8.3 C) out here in Palo Alto. The coldest temperature I've seen here is 27 (-2.7 C). 

I'd rather be in Tahoe now where it's snowing...


----------



## brotagonist

Presently -28°C, factoring in wind chill -40°C. Yesterday was -24°C and the day before -20°C. Luckily it was only a few days. Tomorrow and through the coming week, more normal winter temperature fluctuations of -4° to -17° are forecast. This area is known for fluctuations of 30°C within a 24-hour period. We can have 10° one day, -20° the next, and then a Chinook 2 days later, sending us back to 10°. Below -20° generally doesn't last for more than a few days at a time and Chinook winds are frequent.

They don't get Chinooks far north of here, so Edmonton mostly stays uniformly cold while Calgary gets frequent warm spells.


----------



## Guest

So Cal ?

A quiet 6C in Northern England.


----------



## senza sordino

It's so cold my G string fell off on the way to the concert.


----------



## clavichorder

27 Fahrenheit here in Seattle.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

MacLeod said:


> So Cal ?
> 
> A quiet 6C in Northern England.


South California


----------



## Guest

Toddlertoddy said:


> South California


Where it never rains? Thanks. Obvious now.


----------



## Couchie

-30C, -41 with windchill. The kind of Friday night you stay in with a glass of cognac and your Wagner DVDs!


----------



## aleazk

Yesterday, 37ºC!.


----------



## deggial

boarderaholic said:


> Currently about -29*C in Edmonton right now.


it's 10C in Edmonton (UK). Also 10C where I am (not Edmonton).


----------



## deggial

senza sordino said:


> It's so cold my G string fell off on the way to the concert.


next time wear briefs


----------



## shangoyal

20 degrees celsius here, and I feel cold! I guess I am a tropical man... :tiphat:

Err. No, we don't wear hats here.


----------



## ptr

-2C outside the window!

/ptr


----------



## TxllxT

5.7 Celcius. The day before yesterday we had 10 Beaufort storm + spring-tide pushing the North sea waterlevel up to about 4 metres above normal, equalling the levels of 1953. Our ferry to the mainland had to be taken out of service (already the 2nd time in this season).


----------



## Pantheon

Probably around 10 degrees here. Nice and sunny though, not a cloud in sight ! I love France


----------



## TurnaboutVox

brotagonist said:


> This area is known for fluctuations of 30°C within a 24-hour period. We can have 10° one day, -20° the next, and then a Chinook 2 days later, sending us back to 10°. Below -20° generally doesn't last for more than a few days at a time and Chinook winds are frequent.


This I witnessed at the beginning of spring 1986 - -20-something to +20 something overnight - spectacular! All the trees came into bud at once over the next few days - and then they all got frosted when it went back to -20 something a couple of weeks later.

The worst thing I found about your climate was - I felt dry and thirsty all the time, whether it was hot or cold. I don't think I would have liked to live there for any longer, for that reason (I liked Calgary otherwise).

It's 8C here in Preston, Lancashire, by the way. It rarely gets that much warmer or colder in the winter months here


----------



## Ravndal

-2c and windy. brrrr.


----------



## Manxfeeder

We're at 26 degrees (what's that, -3 Celcius)? Which wouldn't concern me much except tonight I'm supposed to mount a float at our city's Christmas parade with my saxophone and brave the elements. Fortunately, it's a short parade which ends up at the city park which has a large house which will be filled with cookies, punch, and central heating.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Itullian said:


> 52F here in So Cal right now.


What I miss about California winters is, it wasn't so cold that you couldn't get out. The musicians from my church used to pile into a flatbed truck and drive to the houses of the elderly and play Christmas carols on their doorsteps. Out here in Tennessee it's just too cold for open-air driving.


----------



## mstar

Fluctuating here. Too cold for me, though. Always too cold.


----------



## Machiavel

Already minus 15 with the wind factor and going to minus 20 with the wind again this night


----------



## sabrina

Mama mia, fellow Canadians! Here where I live it is very cold too, but it's -4 now at midnight. It was -1 at noon…

Edit
Of course I'm talking about Celsius degrees. F degrees are too confusing for me, except oven temperatures

I forgot to say that on Thursday there were +16 C


----------



## SixFootScowl

Detroit. 1:46 am. 14 F.


----------



## Couchie

sabrina said:


> Mama mia, fellow Canadians! Here where I live it is very cold too, but it's -4 now at midnight. It was -1 at noon…
> 
> Edit
> Of course I'm talking about Celsius degrees. F degrees are too confusing for me, except oven temperatures
> 
> I forgot to say that on Thursday there were +16 C


Yes, it's odd. I have no feel whatsoever for weather temperature in Fahrenheit. 52F is meaningless to me. Yet a 350F oven makes sense while I have no idea how hot 200C is. The joys of being Canadian.


----------



## david johnson

it is cold enough to freeze the electricity in the wires!


----------



## ptr

+4C and heavy snow fall! 

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost

Watery sunshine, no wind and a temperature of 9-10C - a perfect English autumnal day.


----------



## mstar

USA Northeast might get ice storms on Monday! Definitely looking forward to skipping that geometry quiz....


----------



## SixFootScowl

TallPaul said:


> Detroit. 1:46 am. 14 F.


Google says 14F is -10C

Now it is -8 C and the high predicted for today is -2 C.


----------



## EricABQ

It's predicted to be about 8F tomorrow when I go to work. That's about as cold as we tend to ever get here in Albuquerque, but it is pretty early in the season to get that low.


----------



## sabrina

The bad part with the temperature degrees is that the relationship between F and the rest, Celsius or Kelvin, is neither linear or geometric…so you either do the math or google it.
Thanks Paul, as I wondered what temperature is in Detroit, knowing we are not too far away, geographically speaking, but I was too lazy to google it.
So we are in the same boat with the cold weather, and it looks it's only slightly, slightly "warmer" here (-4 C in the morning)


----------



## Taggart

sabrina said:


> The bad part with the temperature degrees is that the relationship between F and the rest, Celsius or Kelvin, is neither linear or geometric


Odd, seems perfectly linear to me : C = 5/9 * (F - 32) or F = 9/5*C + 32 are both nice straight lines.


----------



## ahammel

Compromise solution: Kelvin scale?


----------



## EricABQ

Just remember that 32F is where water freezes, so if the temp is in the single digits that means it's pretty damn cold.


----------



## Manxfeeder

mstar said:


> USA Northeast might get ice storms on Monday! Definitely looking forward to skipping that geometry quiz....


We've got them. You can have them.


----------



## SixFootScowl

ahammel said:


> Compromise solution: Kelvin scale?


I like because it would be fun do say it is 263 degrees outside and I am still cold. :lol:



Taggart said:


> Odd, seems perfectly linear to me : C = 5/9 * (F - 32) or F = 9/5*C + 32 are both nice straight lines.


That it is. The problem lies in the different starting points and worse yet the fractional (9/5 nd 5/9) ratios between the increments of the two different scales. AT least with Kelvin to Celcius you just subtract a whole number.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

32F outside, some freezing rain...


----------



## Weston

The current temperature is yuck degrees above dismal.


----------



## Couchie

ahammel said:


> Compromise solution: Kelvin scale?


Kelvin scale is an SI bias. Why not Rankine scale?


----------



## samurai

BRR..... It feels like we here in NY might well get hit with some snow or freezing rain in the morning, just when the rush hour starts, and I have to bring my wife for 2 medical appointments. :scold:


----------



## Taggart

Couchie said:


> Kelvin scale is an SI bias. Why not Rankine scale?


Seems that *whatever *you do, you end up with a Scotsman. Excellent! :angel:


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Seems that *whatever *you do, you end up with a Scotsman. Excellent! :angel:


Certainly whatever* I* do, I end up with a Scotsman! :lol:


----------



## Flamme

8 Celsius...Its sunny but cold kinda bites...


----------



## PetrB

Ch ch ch ch ch chilly....


----------



## shangoyal

Let's not fight people. What's talking without a small bit of mental converting and interpreting? Anyway I think I have _some_ maths floating around my head at all times.


----------



## PetrB

10 December, 2013
ChiChiChiChillyChicago

4 F = -16 C

Elicits an involuntary _"Woof!"_ when you step outside.

Coldest day on record, 20 January, 1985: -27 F = -32.7778 C That day, wind chill dropped that to -70 F = -56.6667 C


----------



## clavichorder

Its warmed up a bit here, 36 F.


----------



## sabrina

Taggart said:


> Odd, seems perfectly linear to me : C = 5/9 * (F - 32) or F = 9/5*C + 32 are both nice straight lines.
> 
> 
> Taggart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid me, of course it's linear, but the relationship is difficult to predict as degrees are not equal and their relation is described by a fraction (5/9) with 32 as y interception.
> 
> May be it's just too cold. Today we have -2 C, but there were -7 in the morning.
Click to expand...


----------



## PetrB

shangoyal said:


> Let's not fight people. What's talking without a small bit of mental converting and interpreting? Anyway I think I have _some_ maths floating around my head at all times.


If I'm not mistaken, Americans are the only dinosaurs still exclusively using feet, inches, and Farenheit 

for the maths impaired (and I am a certified member) I put up a link which is more than easy to use: here it is again.
http://www.wbuf.noaa.gov/tempfc.htm


----------



## sabrina

PetrB said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Americans are the only dinosaurs still exclusively using feet, inches, and Farenheit [/URL]


I'm not sure, but the British also have the imperial system (miles, feet, stones, and so on), I think different than the American, but they use Celsius for temperature.

I myself, consider this Imperial system obsolete, but I don't know who is guilty for maintaining these weird systems…LOL


----------



## ahammel

US customary units are different from British imperial units in various subtle and needlessly complicated ways.


----------



## SixFootScowl

21F here which is about -6C? 

Feet, inches, etc. here in USA, but many of the bolts on our cars nowadays are in metric. Automakers presumably had to go metric partnering with auto companies outside of North America (Ford and Mazda for example), and with so many of our car parts and sub assemblies non-USA made.


----------



## PerthSavoyard

Currently 27c in Perth, Western Australia at 10:10 with an expected high of 33c today and expecting 40c on Monday.


----------



## Taggart

ahammel said:


> US customary units are different from British imperial units in various subtle and needlessly complicated ways.


That's the *joy *of using a sensible system - no links to arbitrary things - if your pint is too small, change it; if the yard is too large, shrink it. The other advantage is that things don't change when you redefine the speed of light or find out something about the mass of water.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

sabrina said:


> I'm not sure, but the British also have the imperial system (miles, feet, stones, and so on), I think different than the American, but they use Celsius for temperature.
> 
> I myself, consider this Imperial system obsolete, but I don't know who is guilty for maintaining these weird systems…LOL


People of my parents' age (70s and 80s) still use imperial measures (in recipes etc.) but in my experience few people younger than that do so now. Metric is used for almost everything in commerce and by the state except, curiously, miles on maps and road signs. It still looks slightly odd to me when I go to the Irish republic or continental Europe and see distances measured in kilometres.


----------



## Taggart

TurnaboutVox said:


> People of my parents' age (70s and 80s) still use imperial measures (in recipes etc.) but in my experience few people younger than that do so now. Metric is used for almost everything in commerce and by the state except, curiously, miles on maps and road signs. It still looks slightly odd to me when I go to the Irish republic or continental Europe and see distances measured in kilometres.


Metric has been forced upon us. Most shops have to weigh and price in kilogrammes, but are increasingly going back to pounds and ounces because that's what many people still understand - roughly anybody under 50. Another confusion is that many buildings were constructed using imperial measures but timber and other building materials are sold by the oddly name "metric foot" or in 300mm lengths. If you need an exact 6 foot length, you have to buy 2.1 metres and chop a bit off. This they call progress?


----------



## MagneticGhost

Taggart said:


> Metric has been forced upon us. Most shops have to weigh and price in kilogrammes, but are increasingly going back to pounds and ounces because that's what many people still understand - roughly anybody under 50. Another confusion is that many buildings were constructed using imperial measures but timber and other building materials are sold by the oddly name "metric foot" or in 300mm lengths. If you need an exact 6 foot length, you have to buy 2.1 metres and chop a bit off. This they call progress?


Over 50 you mean. The problem in the UK though, is you go through school, learning exclusively metric. The imperial you pick up through osmosis or if completely sheltered, you have to learn it all when you enter the real world. 
Personally, and this is probably an unpopular view, the metric system should be enforced in shops. The imperial has been obsolete for 40 odd years. There should have been a period of phasing, using both methods, but that should have been over in 1973. We don't still let people use shillings and guineas. 42 years is long enough to get everybody on board.

Having said that - I do like my miles and pints. 

And it's about 6C here


----------



## SixFootScowl

Are any nations still using the cubit? And are horses' heights still measured in hands?

The nice thing about inches is you can throw out decimal equivalents and look smart, like 0.125, 0.250, 0.375 ... (eighths) or 0.0625, 0.125, 0.1875, ... (sixteenths). Any moron can count in tenths. Where's the fun in that! :lol:


----------



## shangoyal

Jules: You know what they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France?

Vincent: What?

Jules: They don't know what the f*** a quarter-pounder is, they got the metric system.

Vincent: Then what do they call it?

Jules: Royale with Cheese.

Vincent: What do they call Big Mac?

Jules: Big Mac's Big Mac, but they call it Le Big Mac.


----------



## ahammel

TallPaul said:


> And are horses' heights still measured in hands?


Yes, actually. 1 hand = 4 inches = 10 cm (near enough)


----------



## ahammel

In Canada people tend to think of their height in feet and their weight in pounds, which leads to the odd situation where I know how long a foot is, but not a mile.

The only thing that I regularly see being sold in imperial units is cups of coffee. These are usually, bizzarely enough, sized by the ounce (12oz, 15oz, etc.) despite the fact the neither I nor anybody I've ever met up here has the slightest idea what an "ounce" might be.

Recipes are usually given in pseudo-imperial, but all my measures have the nearest metric equivalent stamped on them (1 cup = 250 mL, 1 Tbsp = 15 mL, 1 quart = 1 L, etc.)


----------



## Kopachris

-20 C / -3 F right now on my front porch.


----------



## Blancrocher

Kopachris said:


> -20 C / -3 F right now on my front porch.


Could be worse:









http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap131211.html


----------



## Flamme




----------



## SixFootScowl

So long as we are on the topic of cold, here is a great short story by Jack London that occurs in a situation of extreme cold:
To Build A Fire


----------



## ahammel

TallPaul said:


> So long as we are on the topic of cold, here is a great short story by Jack London that occurs in a situation of extreme cold:
> To Build A Fire


Or, if you're in a hurry...


----------



## SixFootScowl

So long as we are on the topic of cold, here is a great short story by Jack London that occurs in a situation of extreme cold:
To Build A Fire
But beware, the story is extreme.


----------



## PetrB

TallPaul said:


> Are any nations still using the cubit? And are horses' heights still measured in hands?
> 
> The nice thing about inches is you can throw out decimal equivalents and look smart, like 0.125, 0.250, 0.375 ... (eighths) or 0.0625, 0.125, 0.1875, ... (sixteenths). Any moron can count in tenths. Where's the fun in that! :lol:


Lumens still break down to needing to know / understand a "candela" -- we're still thinking in candles, and number of candles to measure light this way, and around the world, cars have "Horsepower"


----------



## PetrB

A relatively (compared to the last few days) balmy 20f = -7c


----------



## SixFootScowl

-14C at 1:40 am, Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## sabrina

Oh it's really cold, right now -6 (in my balcony), and -10 by Weather station.

Canada tried to introduce metric system some time ago, and give up the imperial, but the action melted away, and the result is metric system in governmental measuring, but stores still keep pounds, written with larger letters than kg or g. I think they do that as price per pound is normally lower, almost half the price on kg. When I came here it took me some time to realize prices in fruits are not so low as I thought… What I really hate is measuring some fruits, flour, sugar in volumetric measurements. Weird and wrong in the kitchen.
Older people use more imperial and younger people generally stick to metric, as this is what they learn at school. Most of the immigrants don't know the imperial system. I know pounds, my height in feet, but more than that I'm quite lost in the labyrinth of imperial measurement. 
Actually, when the metric system was introduced in Canada, the result was a plane crash…showing people often don't do their jobs as they should.

I think I know the answer, but I have a stupid question: do imperial units have decimals? I guess no, as you wouldn't like to cut the foot in tiny parts.


----------



## Taggart

sabrina said:


> I think I know the answer, but I have a stupid question: do imperial units have decimals? I guess no, as you wouldn't like to cut the foot in tiny parts.


No such thing as a stupid question only a dozy answer. Of course imperial units have decimals, it's just that nobody uses them! In timber sizes you get 1 1/2 " x 3" but nobody would talk about 1.5" x 3" although it's the same thing. Similarly, you go for half a mile or a quarter of a mile *not *.5 of a mile or .25 of a mile. You get a quarter pound of toffees or a half pint of beer.

It seems part of the mind set of imperial to work in fractions and since you go down to eighths or sixteenths they're not very easy decimals to work with.


----------



## Celloman

Here in the States, temperatures have been well below average in the last week or so - and it looks like they will remain that way for some time. So much for global warming!


----------



## PetrB

16 F = -9 C

This is getting tired (i.e. the rest of the winter this year will be similar): long term weather predictions agree, Winter, 2013 / 14 will be longer, colder, and with an overall greater cumulative amount of snow, than average.


----------



## PetrB

Coldest temp recorded to date, a record breaker of just a few days ago.

Well, "they" said it would be a colder winter than average....

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/392621-coldest-temperature-ever-recorded-on-earth-135-8-degrees-fahrenheit/


----------



## scratchgolf

It's been in the 20s and 30s here in Texas. My pool auto runs when the temperature goes below freezing and it's been on more than off lately. Even the waterfall on my pool froze over.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Its 29 Degrees here on the west side of Cleveland and its snowing moderately heavy.


----------



## kv466

81 degrees F in Miami, FL.


----------



## ahammel

It's a balmy 280 Kelvin in Vancouver at the moment.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

It's currently 69.9F... in my dorm room. :tiphat:


----------



## Gilberto

17F with wind chill 5F ...snow started 6AM and has been very steady all day, temps are supposed to rise and precipitation change to freezing rain. Not going anywhere.


----------



## sabrina

Snow storm hit Toronto GTA! Temperatures around -12, -10 C! Quite a mess for drivers, lots of collisions. We also got outside and had to drive to a skating rink, but we were lucky to manage to come back unharmed.


----------



## Flamme

-1 Cels wet and foggy outside...


----------



## Tristan

I'm in Torrance, CA now and it's 73 F and sunny


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A balmy 9C (it's just after midnight here)


----------



## Couchie

It is 8 deg C (46 F) in Calgary.


----------



## jani

5 C = 41 F , Imagine its really that warm on halfway of December in Finland.
I can't remember a t time when it has been this warm on December, i love it.

Also we get some snow but usually by the evening its gone because of the rain.


----------



## Couchie

That special temperature right now that both Americans and the rest of the world can understand as being just damn cold: -40 C (-40 F).


----------



## Itullian

81F right now. whew.


----------



## aleazk

Couchie said:


> That special temperature right now that both Americans and the rest of the world can understand as being just damn cold: -40 C (-40 F).


And here just damn hot!: 40°C!.


----------



## Rocco

14°F here right now. Sounds like it's going to 0°F tonight. Brrrrr!


----------



## ptr

4.3 deg Celsius, no real winter in the middle of the Baltic sea this season yet..

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

Too damn cold! [4F] Going to get even more too damn cold [-20F]- and windy to boot, before Sunday moderation. As soon as I win a lottery I'm moving to San Diego... or Puerto Rico maybe.


----------



## Flamme

6 celsius but very cold in the morning


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

About 17 degrees ABOVE zero, probably getting to 24° or a bit higher this afternoon. Something like that.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

10 degrees here in chilly Kansas City


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Only about 30F now, but snowing, and going into a deep freeze tomorrow and Saturday. Teens Fahrenheit, and wind chill around 0.


----------



## aberooski

3 d-d-d-degrees-s-s-s F j-j-j-just west of Chicag-g-g-g-go. bbbbrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SixFootScowl

this morning it's -19C (-3F).


----------



## Giuseppem

there are 15 C here in Sardinia


----------



## KenOC

Right now a bit cool at 67F, but we're looking for 71F today. Sunny.


----------



## samurai

KenOC said:


> Right now a bit cool at 67F, but we're looking for 71F today. Sunny.


Showoff!  Here in the Big Apple it's 20 degrees, with a biting wind and some 6 inches of snow on the ground, with predictions that tonight the temps will plummet even further. Yikes!


----------



## Flamme

Source : Facebook


----------



## TurnaboutVox

There are 8 of our Centigrades here in Lancashire, UK


----------



## Jos

Holland, south part. 12 Celcius.
Walked the dogs today with no coat, just t-shirt and sweater. Very weird, it's almost like spring. Seen a few plants in the forrest feeling the same way, little green butts already !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Orpheus

Late evening now, and a somewhat stuffy, but quite tolerable, 25 °C. Mid-afternoon it was nothing special, but getting a little uncomfortable at 32 °C. The rather high humidity at present is more of a nuisance than absolute temperature - it's the rainy season, and sometimes a thunderstorm (though unpleasant to get caught out in) can come as quite a relief from the constant heaviness in the air.

It will probably come as no surprise at this stage when I say that I'm in the tropics...


----------



## Novelette

None of the extremes mentioned in this thread sound particularly nice.


----------



## guy

It is currently 24 degrees fahrenheit at 10:11 pm. Thank god for walls. :B


----------



## Clayton

1.0 degree (C) @ 04:45 but much, much colder in Sydney, Australia. Well, in the England dressing room at least.


----------



## KenOC

Hmmm... Forecast for tomorrow is 76F and sunny...a degree warmer on Monday.


----------



## brotagonist

-24° today; Chinook to bring in warm air for Monday high of +5°

2 days deep freeze, 3 or 4 days shorts and sunshine  This is the most extremely oscillating winter I have ever experienced. In the past, it took a week or so to change, but daily...! Perhaps it's climate change? As long as the warmer days are more frequent, I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Flamme

10 celsius this ''mild'' weather is definitely not good for organism prepared for minus 10 degrees...I like the weather though i dont remember much winters where i was able to ride my bicycle around...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Oh goodness you guys and your Fahrenheits. I find it so confusing keep thinking things like "23°, that sounds very pleasant".

It's a beautiful day here at 8.30 am, already 20°C, going to be a stinker. 

*68°F


----------



## Flamme

Im in C dont quite get Fs


----------



## Weston

Emergency advisory for much of the US due to unusual arctic thing shifting down to the south. Nashville is expecting 2 degrees F (-15.5C for all you more sensible metric folk) which is enough to keep me indoors. I may cancel Monday due to _force majeure_. I cannot handle the cold the way I used to -- which was poorly at best.

Hope people in worse conditions to the north stay safe!


----------



## Guest

55F at 6:48 P.M. in CA. Brr...


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

+ 5 C in Szczecin, Poland. And fortunately, it looks like it will be more cloudy.


----------



## KenOC

High today supposed to be 80F. Whazzup around here???


----------



## brotagonist

Yup, the Chinook arrived overnight  From -24° yesterday to +2° and sunshine early this afternoon (they are still predicting 5° by 1600)! Time for me to get outside ;-)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Currently -4 F (-20 C)... supposed to drop even further. Chicago is -10 F (-23.33) as of now. We should be getting that within 6 hours or so.


----------



## TxllxT

Today record temperatures in Holland: +14° C. Loads of showers & nasty blasts of wind that try to kill my 15-year old big umbrella. Ah: a new thread is being born here!


----------



## PetrB

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Currently -4 F (-20 C)... supposed to drop even further. Chicago is -10 F (-23.33) as of now. We should be getting that within 6 hours or so.


-10 F / (-23.3333) but the factor you omitted, fellow midwest right on a great lake neighbor, is the accompanying 73 percent humidity, (hard cold is usually drier than that elsewhere) and that then even a 10 mph wind, or stronger gust, is like razors slicing at your skin.

So it is another day where once you step out, your organism barks back with an involuntary "woof," and part of you at least thinks "ouch." -- at least once on your first inhale of the great out of doors


----------



## SixFootScowl

-15F (about -27C) here in Detroit Michigan.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

1F here which is up from -8F yesterday. Whoopty doo.


----------



## sabrina

OMG it's so cold here! Right now it's -14 C, They say tomorrow morning it will be -23 C Brrrrrrrr


----------



## PetrB

sabrina said:


> OMG it's so cold here! Right now it's -14 C, They say tomorrow morning it will be -23 C Brrrrrrrr


That's what it is here, now.... Must have sent it your way. Sorry :-(


----------



## SixFootScowl

Florestan said:


> -15F (about -27C) here in Detroit Michigan.


So it was -15F (about -26C) overnight and only 1 degree warmer this am. The Ranger would not crank over. The Voyager has all its doors frozen shut and the garage furnace won't go on to thaw it. So Rocco let me take his S10 which is a really fun truck to drive, though the parking brake was frozen on and I had to rock the truck and manually pull (very hard) up on the brake lever (it is a pedal), until it finally was free. Then the tranny was like molasses and I could not get second gear to engage until I had driven half a mile. After that it was fine. The only other option was the Escort, which is covered in a foot of snow.


----------



## guy

7 degrees F (-14 C), but with windchill it is -9 degrees (-23 C).


----------



## Rocco

It's a balmy 0 degrees F here now!


----------



## elgar's ghost

A very mild 8 deg. C but doing what it has on most days since November - raining with annoying gusts of wind. However, all that is put into perspective since I've been hearing about the extreme conditions that have hit parts of North America - I hope all TCers from affected areas stay safe.


----------



## Flamme

+5 C very wet and foggy, wide fogfront comes from the river and ''swallows'' everything in a minute, almost like those creepy Fogs from the movies like ''Fog'' or ''Mist''


----------



## ptr

1800 Km North of Flamme the temperature is +6.5 C, wet but not the least foggy..

/ptr


----------



## samurai

We're having a heat wave here: 15 degrees out after sub-zero temps the last few days!


----------



## Itullian

60f...........................


----------



## ahammel

The current temperature in Vancouver is raining.


----------



## Ebab

I just took the trash out with no jacket on; it’s 9:30 at night, early January, supposedly deepest winter in Munich, and we have +13 °C (+55 °F). Kinda crazy.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I should have posted this picture a few days ago, the morning of January 6:










I've never experienced anything that cold in my life before. I went outside for about half a minute, couldn't take it much longer without proper clothing on though. Glad it's over now! Gonna warm up to 60F this Saturday.


----------



## realdealblues

We've had a 45 degree swing in 24 hours. It was -15 degrees yesterday and it's up to 30 degrees today.


----------



## Flamme

ptr said:


> 1800 Km North of Flamme the temperature is +6.5 C, wet but not the least foggy..
> 
> /ptr











From a hill near me...Everything swalowed...


----------



## Itullian

83F here today.


----------



## PetrB

F 3 = C *-*16.1111

It is still, but the slightest breeze plummets into a lower number as "wind chill"


----------



## Kivimees

-14 C - typical January weather.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

14F and clear in St. Louis. But breezy so seems even colder. Sibelius might be happy here. With a shot of bourbon, maybe.


----------



## ptr

a mild -4 C in Gothenburg where I an today... But a slight snow storm building up!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

63 going up to 72 today. Not too bad for January.
Fahrenheit temperatures.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

-10°F or -23°C in northeastern Illinois. Bright and sunny. No way is anyone leaving the house unless we absolutely have to.


----------



## PetrB

C -23.33° / F -10° for Fortinbras, who is by temperature alone, clearly further inland from Lake Michigan

C -18.33° / F -1° a little 'warmer' here nearer the lake.

Along with those temps, wind chill warnings: F -25° to F -40° / C -32° to C -40°


----------



## sabrina

As we ere not so far away, geographically speaking, cold winds and weather is here also. Actually this seems to be the harshest winter in decades. Right now it's -13 in my balcony and -17 at Pearson Station. About windchill, that's really personal...


----------



## Tristan

It's 55 degrees F and cloudy--there's a chance it might actually rain this week, for the first time in months. If it does, it'll probably only be a drizzle; this will still go down as the driest year in California history...


----------



## PetrB

sabrina said:


> As we ere not so far away, geographically speaking, cold winds and weather is here also. Actually this seems to be the harshest winter in decades. Right now it's -13 in my balcony and -17 at Pearson Station. About windchill, that's really personal...


We all get that treat of cold + a humidity factor: those not on or near the great lakes have no idea what it is to have such low temps but _with_ a humidity factor. You'd think that cold, the air would be bone dry


----------



## SiegendesLicht

- 17 C and a howling Arctic wind.


----------



## Flamme

-4 CELSIUS, its sunny but frost bites


----------



## Flamme

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I should have posted this picture a few days ago, the morning of January 6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never experienced anything that cold in my life before. I went outside for about half a minute, couldn't take it much longer without proper clothing on though. Glad it's over now! Gonna warm up to 60F this Saturday.


Arent you like from Scandinavia you should be used to big *-*, snow and ice...?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Was 44C today and 45C tomorrow - good for cooking eggs, no stove required


----------



## TurnaboutVox

6C here in North-Western England; windy, cloudy, wet and sunny by turns. It has been a milder than average winter so far.


----------



## Flamme

-4 Very windy and creepy almost like


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tristan said:


> It's 55 degrees F and cloudy--there's a chance it might actually rain this week, for the first time in months. If it does, it'll probably only be a drizzle; this will still go down as the driest year in California history...


One thing I don't miss about Southern California is the droughts. They tried to make it sound less drastic by calling them "critical water shortages." It brought to light that I was living in a reclaimed desert that one day might want to claim its desert back.

Out here, we're supposed to get 10 inches of snow next week. I wish we could take all that snow and shoot it out to you-all in a pipeline.


----------



## mtmailey

37 degrees F but stupidity is at 60% in PHILADELPHIA,PA.
View attachment 34063


----------



## sabrina

Snowing, snowing, snowing....:


----------



## hpowders

70 degrees F (21.1 C). Not too bad for February 12th.


----------



## lupinix

co-o-o-o-o-o-old


----------



## hpowders

lupinix said:


> co-o-o-o-o-o-old


Sorry about that.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Flamme said:


> Arent you like from Scandinavia you should be used to big *-*, snow and ice...?


Indeed, but I still had never experienced that kind of cold in my life. My brother studied abroad in Finland once and felt the true cold of winter there, and my parents were both born there so they had experienced its cold.


----------



## sabrina

People who were born in Canada and are rather old right now, say it has never been so cold. It started in January and temperature is mostly between -3 and -10 (the warmer maximum)


----------



## EricABQ

It's unseasonably warm here. We may hit 70 on Saturday. 

Our winters here in Albuquerque tend to be mild, but 70 in February is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## KenOC

About 78F here today...


----------



## Ukko

Temp just went above freezing; first time in awhile.


----------



## mtmailey

IN philadelphia,pa 38 degrees but the stupidity is at 70% today.


----------



## PetrB

Words that have a completely different meaning in Chicago (many of them about weather... and I know all twenty of them as locally used 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kristinchirico/words-that-have-a-completely-different-meaning-in-chicago


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

PetrB said:


> Words that have a completely different meaning in Chicago (many of them about weather... and I know all twenty of them as locally used
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/kristinchirico/words-that-have-a-completely-different-meaning-in-chicago


Heh, I like No. 6. I guess Chicago would be for me after all, I wouldn't be judged for not liking ketchup.


----------



## Katie

It's glorious here in the Eastern Mountains...around 60F with thickening clouds and, on radar, a line of bright yellow and red that will intersect us at the midpoint of its length from the Gulf to the Great Lakes in a couple hours! 

Incidentally, for the last couple years many of our bears have opted out of hibernation to enjoy the increasingly temperate winters and yesterday I encountered the season's first rattlesnake while hiking - the terrier bounded right by him without a care and, thankfully, the ever-curious retriever was shadowing us on a parallel course while swimming in the lake. Also, a neighbor who works nights in the coal mines told me he saw a couple coyotes heading up our street at 2 a.m. last week, presumably back into the forest behind us...so, imagine my surprise upon relocating from the big city to discover the prudence of a firearm and machete on simple outings with the pups!


----------



## hpowders

Cloudy. 75 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------

